
Pakistan Criticizes U.S. Raid on bin Laden - lotusleaf1987
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703922804576301124180651068.html?mod=WSJ_Home_largeHeadline
======
lotusleaf1987
Sorry but when you're too corrupt and incompetent to find the world's most
hated man living in a mansion near your most elite military academy--well you
lose the right to complain that someone finally intervened and put down a mass
murderer.

